# Unexpected vehicle maintenance



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dang, I just love when multiple things go at once....NOT!

Lost a L/F wheel bearing last week Wednesday. Decided to replace as much as I could; New rotor, new pads, new bearings inner and outer. 

Today I walk outside to see the R/F tire completely flat.









I guess the Michelin LTX's are getting installed a bit earlier than anticipated.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

YA I get the same thing. Seems like every time I start to make a little extra money GOD finds something for me to spend it on.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Today I walk outside to see the R/F tire completely flat.


It was jealous. :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Last time I went to get new tires they found a cracked rim.
It's a true story, my wife just didn't believe it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's all I'd need. I recently lost a hub cap. While it's not big deal, I hate driving without. Looks ghetto.

Did a nice negotiation with the tires. Were $225 each. Got 'em down to $185 each. Off to the bank...and then tire store! :thumbup: :sad:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> That's all I'd need. I recently lost a hub cap. While it's not big deal, I hate driving without. Looks ghetto.
> 
> Did a nice negotiation with the tires. Were $225 each. Got 'em down to $185 each. Off to the bank...and then tire store! :thumbup: :sad:


 
Can you come install some tile for me for 20% off:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I give people 20% off tile all the time. You need some tile?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I need 4 new tires. i'm skating by this winter on ones, that aren't bald but have about 1/8-3/16 left of tread left. 

I noticed a big pan head screw in the right front tire yesterday, it's pretty well stuck in there, and I'm not touching it. still has 70 lbs of pressure. I'll get new tires in the spring. They last me about two years, but spending 900 bucks on tires is NEVER fun. damn 18" rims from ford!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I need 4 new tires. i'm skating by this winter on ones, that aren't bald but have about 1/8-3/16 left of tread left.
> 
> I noticed a big pan head screw in the right front tire yesterday, it's pretty well stuck in there, and I'm not touching it. still has 70 lbs of pressure. I'll get new tires in the spring. They last me about two years, but spending 900 bucks on tires is NEVER fun. damn 18" rims from ford!


I just spent 875 bucks on 4 new BFG all terrain's, 265/75/16 load range E's last month. My 315/70/17's BFG's were like 4 giant ski's. Anyone want to buy some 17" Foose rims?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm at $443 out the door for 2. I cannot wait until I get to replace the 4 rears.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

buying six must really suck, glad I don't have a dually. 

with 18 inch rims, there are only a few tires to choose from for my truck that meet the load rating I need

now i have an issue with my vacuum line or something when I turn the lever to 4wd, the light comes on but it won't engage the hubs. if I get out and turn the auto hubs to LOCK all the time, then it works. I just don't like the idea of the front spinning even if it doesn't have power from the Tcase.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

2 1/2 weeks ago my front left hub bearing and wheel speed sensor went. also my front brake pads were completely worn out..

warrenty covered the bearing and sensor for 900. paid 50 for the warrenty deductable and 245 for the brake pads installed... arggg. not a fun thing to have happen when youve been off work for 6 weeks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> buying six must really suck, glad I don't have a dually.
> 
> with 18 inch rims, there are only a few tires to choose from for my truck that meet the load rating I need
> 
> now i have an issue with my vacuum line or something when I turn the lever to 4wd, the light comes on but it won't engage the hubs. if I get out and turn the auto hubs to LOCK all the time, then it works. I just don't like the idea of the front spinning even if it doesn't have power from the Tcase.


Ford did that for years. Even with the locking hubs everything else turned. Hell, they even made live transfer cases for a few years in the 70's. I believe they were only on the 3/4 and 1 tons. Gas was cheap back then.:laughing: 

Hold it, I really don't get much better fuel economy now then I did with any of my 3/4 ton ford's with 460's in them.:whistling That's it, I am going back to the 460, I loved that engine.:clap:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I give people 20% off tile all the time. You need some tile?


 
I would ask you in a heart beat if you were local.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> buying six must really suck, glad I don't have a dually.
> 
> with 18 inch rims, there are only a few tires to choose from for my truck that meet the load rating I need
> 
> now i have an issue with my vacuum line or something when I turn the lever to 4wd, the light comes on but it won't engage the hubs. if I get out and turn the auto hubs to LOCK all the time, then it works. I just don't like the idea of the front spinning even if it doesn't have power from the Tcase.


 
i am willing to bet money it has to do with a seal that is called the hub or knuckle seal....its main purpose is vacuum....there are also a few o rings that keep the vaac in the hub working. its not a hard fix...

here is one of the o rings on the hub itself








Here is a few articals on the big seal...
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1007417-outer-axle-shaft-seal-does-not-fit-2.html

here is the seal itself.









Home made tool
http://www.superdutypsd.com/axle_seal_tool.php


I am eating dinner, so I am done here....just google search


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have LT245/75-17. The Michelin's were rated way better than any other tire in that size. Being 2WD, I wanted a real good all season tire. I only did a few miles on them so far. They feel a lot more solid than what I had. I ran the old tires at 70PSI but the door sticker says to use 60. I assume that's what the tire place set them at. 

In 2 weeks the other wheel will get a new rotor and bearings (another few hundred ).


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> i am willing to bet money it has to do with a seal that is called the hub or knuckle seal....its main purpose is vacuum....there are also a few o rings that keep the vaac in the hub working. its not a hard fix...


the worst thing is that the ford dealer, had the truck last spring/summer for a vibration up front ONLY in 4wd. So they had the pumpkin apart, hubs apart, etc, only to find out it was the bearing in the front drive shaft.
so now fast forward to this winter, and I try to get up a driveway on a hill, in the snow and I flip the switch and nothing but spinning. get out, lock the hubs to lock and it goes right up. keep it on auto, nothing.

so to me, ford F'ed up something when they put this back together in the summer and I never used 4wd all summer.

now they want to treat this as if it's a new problem and I can't prove that they put the hubs back together wrong. they want to take a look at it. 

i just can't get to them to stay with them for a few hours so they can fix it.

fred beans in doylestown,pa


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I have LT245/75-17. The Michelin's were rated way better than any other tire in that size. Being 2WD, I wanted a real good all season tire. I only did a few miles on them so far. They feel a lot more solid than what I had. I ran the old tires at 70PSI but the door sticker says to use 60. I assume that's what the tire place set them at.
> 
> In 2 weeks the other wheel will get a new rotor and bearings (another few hundred ).


I just re-did everything on the rear axle of the Burban, one thing is for sure, GM parts are cheaper but, they are harder to work on then most Ford's I ever dealt with.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> the worst thing is that the ford dealer, had the truck last spring/summer for a vibration up front ONLY in 4wd. So they had the pumpkin apart, hubs apart, etc, only to find out it was the bearing in the front drive shaft.
> so now fast forward to this winter, and I try to get up a driveway on a hill, in the snow and I flip the switch and nothing but spinning. get out, lock the hubs to lock and it goes right up. keep it on auto, nothing.
> 
> so to me, ford F'ed up something when they put this back together in the summer and I never used 4wd all summer.
> ...


Oddds are they didn't replace the orings or damaged that large seal, and now it leaks all the vacuum.

FYI, I would turn the hubs from auto to lock regularly anyway b/c they tend to bind up if you never move them....a good cleaning and lube goes along way too.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel your pain Sir.

My mom gave me dads truck when he passed away. 94 Ram 4x4 with 126K on it.

Catalytic converter, muffler, exhaust pipe, front calipers, rotors, pads, brake hoses, one rear brake line, bad ground on a tail light, wiper blades, A/C charge, oil sending unit, starter, 4 tires, front end alignment....$3500 :whistling


It's gonna be a great first vehicle for my oldest son though.:clap:


----------

